# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Прошло 5 лет.

## Грешник

11111111

----------


## Aare

Я думала в конце поста будет ссылка на казино "вулкан" или тренинг личностного роста.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Правда иногда бывает чистой, но простой - никогда.


 Просто только кошки плодятся

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Биологический механизм беременности и родов у кошек вовсе не прост. Лол.


 НУ ЗНАЕШЬ, сравни, как у женщин происходит сей процесс и как у кошек.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Роман, программирование, СЕО. Твоя фамилия не Сакутин? 
Чем именно занимаешься? Я вот решил ударить в 3д моделирование в последнее время.

----------


## microbe

Добавлю своё, вот мне не нравиться web-программирование нисколько, я в своё время программировал web-приложения на старой технологии CGI используя Си, а для винды на C++ ISAPI в виде динамических библиотек DLL ATL Server, потом надоело стал использовать Perl и PHP, на JavaScript успел так же использовать ASP, далее ушёл в C# ASP.NET, по лучше конечно, хотя предлагали освоить JSP используя Java, сам ЯП Java знаю неплохо. Это было давно уже в 2007-году, а сейчас этих web "технологий" как грибов после дождя. Web быстро прогрессирует задолбаешься следить за всеми новомодными фитчами, одни модные фреймфорки расплодились, одни уходят, другие приходят на смену, короче до бесконечности...

----------


## старый_параноик

> Я думала в конце поста будет ссылка на казино "вулкан" или тренинг личностного роста.


 улыбнуло... :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

Все так легко и просто, когда нейромедиаторы в порядке и есть возможность в принципе что-то конструктивное делать...

----------


## microbe

> Все так легко и просто, когда нейромедиаторы в порядке..


 Мне кажется меланхолия только добавляет творческий процесс. Правда мне за 15-лет всё почти в области IT надоело.

----------

